# HAY HUTCH????????  Any one used one??????????



## Michelle73 (7 November 2008)

I'd like your opinions on the following please?

http://www.hay-hutch.co.uk/acatalog/index.html

http://www.hay-hutch.co.uk/acatalog/Hay_Hutches.html


----------



## arwenplusone (7 November 2008)

Was looking at these the other day.
I LOVE the idea but SOOOOOO expensive.


----------



## BigRed (7 November 2008)

This is the first time I have heard of them, the concept is good, but I am not keen on things that horses could get their legs stuck in.

When it was empty, my horse would think it was great fun to tip up and throw around the field.


----------



## Michelle73 (7 November 2008)

My mother just told me about them, she was going to buy one but I told her about an idea that I saw a few years ago for in the stable which is what the Hay Bar is based on so she's going to try that first.  But I said I'd ask on here and another forum if anyone had used them.  Its the first time I've seen them today.  Like the idea but not sure about the safety aspect!! I suppose it depends how heavy they are as well.


----------



## arwenplusone (7 November 2008)

Think they are very heavy - hence the expense.


----------



## Honeypots (7 November 2008)

Fine when full but what about when hay gets low...do the have to stick their heads in?!!


----------



## Michelle73 (7 November 2008)

Thats exactly what I said to my Mum!


----------



## YorksG (7 November 2008)

That was my thought as well. I have considered using a ring feeder in the field, but am convinced that we would end up with a horse with a broken neck, if the they stuck their heads in and there was any argument. I think this is the same.


----------



## katylee (7 November 2008)

i have the medium ones they are really good. wouldnt use them in a stable though. keeps the hay dry and tidy. havent had any problems with them.  best thing is i dont waste any hay.


----------



## Donkeymad (7 November 2008)

Looked at these a while back. Apart from the cost, I had concerns about safety.


----------



## wizzi901 (7 November 2008)

wouldnt use them as my lot wouldnt get that close together without hurting each other!! also concerns about safety....noses getting stuck...think you could probably make one cheaper too!


----------



## Milkmaid (8 November 2008)

My lovely man made me this 
	
	
		
		
	


	





http://groups.msn.com/upsaddle/milkmaidspiccies.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&amp;PhotoID=27324
The bottom is filled with concrete that slopes towards the holes to stop they horse moving it around and so they can reach the last bit of hage.


----------



## hussar (8 November 2008)

I bought a large one a few months ago and my two horses and donkey have been using it without incident. I too was a bit worried about it moving around so put a tub with some weights in the middle, and it's rock solid - even withstands the donkey using it as a rubbing post!

I don't think it's physically possible for them to get more than their noses in unless they lie down... As they pull hay out of the openings, more hay is brought within reach (a bit like a toilet roll!). So far it has minimised waste as the hay doesn't get wet or trampled, and it holds two (regular) bales so doesn't need refilling all that often.


----------



## Honeypots (8 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
 My lovely man made me this 
	
	
		
		
	


	





http://groups.msn.com/upsaddle/milkmaidspiccies.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&amp;PhotoID=27324
The bottom is filled with concrete that slopes towards the holes to stop they horse moving it around and so they can reach the last bit of hage. 

[/ QUOTE ]


Fab idea


----------



## Michelle73 (11 November 2008)

I can't see the link????????


For those of you who use them, do you use them in the field or on a concrete yard - we'd be wanting to use it on a concrete yard with 5 horses/ponies sharing.  

Thanks for your input everyone.


----------



## hussar (11 November 2008)

Mine is in the field; I can't see any problems with using them on a concrete yard.

BTW, an unforeseen bonus for anyone with a really lazy horse - the lid of the Hutch holds a limited amount of rainwater and my older Arab thinks it's great that he dosn't have to walk 5 yards to the river for a drink ...


----------



## Michelle73 (11 November 2008)

Just spoken to the company and obviously she raves about the hay hutches!  She said she's got some testimonials to put onthe website.  

My concerns are that yes the horses can move it around when its on concrete - the large one is 28kg.  But she said there's nothing for them to hurt themselves on.  The largest hay hutch holds two and a half bales and the smallest holds half a bale.  

The largest is £200 and the smallest is £100.  She's only had one broken and that was by a Clydesdale I think she said!  

For those of you who have concerns about horses putting their feet inside it, she has a customer who has welsh cobs and one of them lifts his foot into the hole, scratches his leg on it and then pulls it out again.  This would be my biggest concern but none of the larger horses are playful in that way, only the tiny ponies and I'm not sure I would use this with them.  

Can't think of anything else to add.  I like the idea and would love to have one now I just have to convince the rest of the yard that its a good idea!!!


----------

